# Ibooks et affichage des PDF



## tadaa9 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'écris ce petit message depuis mon iPad que j'ai enfin pu m acheter aujourd'hui. J'en suis pour le moment globalement satisfait.

J'ai cependant une interogation quant a l'affichage des fichiers pdf avec l'application ibooks ! En effet : a chaque fois que je change de page, je suis contraint de régler le zoom ce qui devient très vite embêtant.

Est-ce qu'il existe quelque part une option a configurer pour bloquer le zoom sur les pages?

Merci!


----------



## n.andre (21 Juillet 2010)

Voici un tutorial en vidéo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s71eTy2rpNQ


----------



## tadaa9 (22 Juillet 2010)

Salut et merci e pour ton aide, cependant, je trouve que ta réponse n'est pas Claire. En fait, Tu me proposes de convertir mon fichier pdf en pub pour le lire directement avec le mode livre (si on peut l appeler comme cela) ?

Mais je ne risque pas d'avoir un problème d affichage ? Par exemple pour les images ou pour les mises en page un peu spéciales.

Merci!


----------



## twinworld (22 Juillet 2010)

tadaa9 a dit:


> Mais je ne risque pas d'avoir un problème d  affichage ? Par exemple pour les images ou pour les mises en page un peu  spéciales.


si je peux me permettre, plutôt que de poser la question d'un éventuel  problème, pourquoi ne pas tester la solution proposée sur un fichier  pour voir si cela vous convient ? Si cela ne devait pas vous satisfaire,  vous pourriez ensuite revenir avec des remarques qui permettraient  éventuellement à d'autres intervenants de vous aiguiller différemment.


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2010)

Oui, la mise en page ne sera assurément pas gardée en ePub. Donc mauvaise solution pour les documents complexes. Pour les livres linéaires, par contre, ça marche.


----------

